# Chopin and Rachmaninoff Recordings



## DreamInSong (Aug 7, 2010)

So, I'm kind of new to the world of classical music, and I have little to no knowledge of composers, what the different forms of compositions mean, and what differentiates one recording of music from another if both performers play the same piece flawlessly. However, I do know that I'm enjoy Chopin's compositions as well as many from Rachmaninoff. So, I'd appreciate any recommendations on which recordings to get of Chopin's Preludes and of Rachmaninoff's Preludes and Concertos. I'd also like to hear why this performer stands out above the rest when it comes to this piece of music. Thanks for your help


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Chopin:




























Rachmaninoff:


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

DreamInSong said:


> _Chopin's Preludes?_


*Pogorelich*'s reading is famous:
http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Prélud...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1281572535&sr=1-1

*Pires* is great as always (includes bonus concerto):
http://www.amazon.com/Maria-Joao-Pi...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1281572582&sr=1-2

*Katsaris* is fantastic:
http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Comple...=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1281572642&sr=1-5


----------

